# 1T or 2T?



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi guys. I heard a lot of people talking about memories running 1T or 2T. What do they mean? How can I find out which one my memory is using (and adjust it)?


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2007)

It doesn't list it for your memory on Cpu-Z.  You'll have to look in your bios to see if you can change it.


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

It doesn't list it in my bios. It only shows me the first 4 timings (in my case 3-4-3-4) only. Isn't there any other way I can change this?

EDIT: Where would CPU-Z show me this info? I'll check on my second comp


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2007)

you have DDR2 it wont matter which it is running the overall speed wont change 1T on DDR2 has no performance loss.


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well 1T is the best.@ least for DDR1.DDR2 have no much benefit though.Use CPU-Z
read this.
*Command Timing/Command per Clock (CPC): CPC is not a memory timing in the same sense as CAS/tRCD etc. CPC is actually a function of the memory controller, which allows it to handle numerous banks/DIMMs. Some manufacturers specify 1T at the end of the primary timing list, for example: 2-2-2-5-1T. This is an illogical specification because any DDR module is capable of 1T timing. Command timing has nothing to do with the memory module itself, but rather the platform that it is being used in. When you combine too many modules, the memory controller will use a 2T or 'CPC Disabled' timing to reduce stress on the controller. CPC has a large impact on performance, and typically reduces memory performance by 15-20% when set to 2T (according to synthetic benchmarks). In gaming, CPC Disabled usually results in a 3-5% performance decrease. CPC Enabled (1T) should always be used unless your memory controller cannot support your number of modules or the amount of RAM in your system. I recommend against using CPC Disabled as a means to obtain a higher memory overclock. Although your memory may clock higher, it is rarely enough to offset the performance degradation caused by 2T timing. In some situations, 2T timing is required with 2x1GB of memory to maintain stability.*

Hope u got an idea.Note this is good for DDR1,especially for AMD S 754/939.


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 7, 2007)

oh,I'm dialup now I see your CPU-Z screeny.Sure U will have it under BIOS. Try Command per Clock,CMD-ADDR timing mode things...


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

So this is with my second comp with DDR and I still can't see it. Not in the bios either.


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> oh,I'm dialup now I see your CPU-Z screeny.Sure U will have it under BIOS. Try Command per Clock,CMD-ADDR timing mode things...



I don't. I already told you what I see in the bios and that ain't there


----------



## driver66 (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe under SPD in cpu-z 

Nope i'm wrong sry :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2007)

command rate 1T


dont worry about it if you cant find it on your DDR2 system it defaults to 2T

the DDR1 should default to 1T


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there anybody else with an ASUS mobo? I have a P5WD2 and a P4C800 Deluxe and none of them shows it. Is this 1t-2t used on SDRAM as well? I'll check on my sister's pc tomorrow morning to see if it shows up (if it is used)


----------



## largon (Aug 7, 2007)

Intel doesn't usually allow the user to go tampering command rate on their MCHs (memory controller hubs). For example, it's only some 6 monts when _Intel allowed_ their motherboard partners (Asus, abit, etc) to enable 1clk command rate (= CPC = command per clock) on i965P chipset. Abit QuadGT is an example of a i965P based board with the proverbial 1T option. 

Old chipsets are likely doomed to be stuck with "2T" forever - it could be that the older MCHs weren't even designed to run CPC and simply can't run 1T. As a minimum requirement in order to get old boards to use 1T it would take Intel to allow the vendor to unlock the feature via a BIOS update.


----------



## driver66 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had a 1t command rate on my board for almost a year?  p965 chipset Abit AB9pro


----------



## suraswami (Aug 7, 2007)

use Everest.  It shows under motherboard or spd.  Don't remember.

Or use Sandra.


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

suraswami said:


> use Everest.  It shows under motherboard or spd.  Don't remember.
> 
> Or use Sandra.



Which one is it?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2007)

your running 2 dif sets of ram so even on a new chipset you would be running 2t, but like largon said older intel chipsets dont have the option anyway so even if you only had one set of ram in it would still be 2t due to mobo limitations.


----------



## Demos_sav (Aug 7, 2007)

OK guys. Thank you all for helping


----------

